# Man Boobs



## jonj287 (Sep 19, 2006)

im a first time poster. I just wanted to know how many women out there like man boobs or find them attractive on a man. i've had mine since i could remember. i would have to say i have about an a-cup. haha I was just curious on if women really like them or just say that they like them. thanks-jonj287


----------



## Jeannie (Sep 19, 2006)

I like them!


----------



## Buffetbelly (Sep 19, 2006)




----------



## missaf (Sep 19, 2006)

Moobs are awesome


----------



## mischel (Sep 19, 2006)

For all the moob lovers out there. Of course only for women ;D.
No i did not want to clean up my carpet before making the pics.

Byebye,

Michael

BTW: Well i like my moobs, but i think that they are not big enough .
I do prefer boobs .


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 19, 2006)

jonj287 said:


> im a first time poster. I just wanted to know how many women out there like man boobs or find them attractive on a man. i've had mine since i could remember. i would have to say i have about an a-cup. haha I was just curious on if women really like them or just say that they like them. thanks-jonj287



*love em..especially if they are bigger then my *D* cups* :smitten:


----------



## Obesus (Sep 20, 2006)

...on the Fat Holy Man thread. If you look at photos of the giant Megalithic era statues on the island of Malta, it is very difficult to tell if they are male or female! The body types are so exaggeratedly fat, that the distinctions are blurred. Actually, that is one of the things I like most about being fat...the feeling of being more androgynous...softly feminine whilst strongly muscled...it is quite astonishingly erotic!:bow:


----------



## PrettyKitty (Sep 20, 2006)

Moobs! :smitten:


----------



## Edward (Sep 20, 2006)

Obesus said:


> [T]hat is one of the things I like most about being fat...the feeling of being more androgynous...softly feminine whilst strongly muscled...it is quite astonishingly erotic!:bow:


 I've never been happy about the androgynous aspects of my body. But since it would please the lovely ladies here I may be emboldened to contribute a picture of my 'moobs'.


----------



## Obesus (Sep 20, 2006)

Is that it is a lot more than just being a man who happens to be fat. It is about a whole different complex experience with many negatives and positives. In our minds, we tend to simplify things and most fat men are very unaware and unfocused on their bodies at all...they don't exist from the neck down, so they have no touch upon their feelings or sensations. Being "consciously fat" is hard to do, because it involves developing a gestalt, a whole awareness of oneself at bodily, emotional and mental levels, but it is certainly worth it to live a full life. The androgyneity is something that you can be aware of and learn to accept or can be something blocked. My mindset has always been founded on great awareness of my sensations and I have long had a philosophical grounding in the andogyneity of the soul, so it is not a stretch for me. Bottom line, the ladies do enjoy it and as long as it doesn't stretch your boundaries too far, you might enjoy it as part of self-acceptance too! :bow: 



Edward said:


> I've never been happy about the androgynous aspects of my body. But since it would please the lovely ladies here I may be emboldened to contribute a picture of my 'moobs'.


----------



## zonker (Sep 20, 2006)

Well, this certainly got me thinking. I really enjoy my moobs. They are quite sensitive and really provide a sexual charge when touched. I know that lots of women love moobs, so I enjoy having them.

Anyway, a bit of moob humor. I tried to paste it here, but it wouldn't work. Here's the link:

http://zonker25.livejournal.com/71143.html

:eat2:

:eat2:


----------



## FFAKAT (Sep 20, 2006)

I think they are hot. But most guys get unnvered when I start checking out the guy tits. when they notice they will immediately draw there shoulders in to make them appear bigger and hide the guy tits. They seem to think of them as feminen and therefore a weakness and I must be noticing their weakness. Difficult barriers to overcome.


----------



## AZ_Wolf (Sep 21, 2006)

I've only been noticed twice. Once in my former life as a gym rat, when a coupled lesbian neighbor of a friend of mine (while at a party) complimented my chest out of the blue.

The second time was the one time I dated a FFA. Neither time did I attempt to hide.


----------



## missaf (Sep 21, 2006)

No moobs should hide


----------



## Ample Pie (Sep 21, 2006)

FFAKAT said:


> I think they are hot. But most guys get unnvered when I start checking out the guy tits. when they notice they will immediately draw there shoulders in to make them appear bigger and hide the guy tits. They seem to think of them as feminine and therefore a weakness and I must be noticing their weakness. Difficult barriers to overcome.



Ditto. I've had this happen often enough and it's sad. I'm fond of man boobs.


----------



## Mercedes (Sep 21, 2006)

Obesus said:


> ...on the Fat Holy Man thread. If you look at photos of the giant Megalithic era statues on the island of Malta, it is very difficult to tell if they are male or female! The body types are so exaggeratedly fat, that the distinctions are blurred. Actually, that is one of the things I like most about being fat...the feeling of being more androgynous...softly feminine whilst strongly muscled...it is quite astonishingly erotic!:bow:


 
Hey that's my country!  

No wonder I've got FA blood running through my veins - it's all in my ancestry!


----------



## Obesus (Sep 21, 2006)

It is the one place in the World that I have to visit someday, since the Megalithic statuary and temples are the earliest examples of fatness as both an image of fertility and power and a practical way of achieving the states of consciousness needed to be an Oracle in the hypothetical Goddess religion...it is something I have been writing about and studying since the mid-1980's when I first discovered them in Jean McMann's "Riddles of the Stone Age." Ultra-cool! You have excellent taste in countries in which to be born!  



Mercedes said:


> Hey that's my country!
> 
> No wonder I've got FA blood running through my veins - it's all in my ancestry!


----------



## Slowfuse (Sep 21, 2006)

I wish I had a dollar for everytime some goof on the CB has called out "I sure could use a hooter shot", and I picked up the mic and called back "where you at, driver? I'm almost an A cup....". They never take me up on it, for some reason. lol. (by the way, if you don't know "hooter shot" is CB slang for getting flashed)


----------



## William (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi Obesus

I use to be like that, I could shave without looking in the mirror 

I never use to look down when I was shirtless

William




Obesus said:


> Is that it is a lot more than just being a man who happens to be fat. It is about a whole different complex experience with many negatives and positives. In our minds, we tend to simplify things and most fat men are very unaware and unfocused on their bodies at all...they don't exist from the neck down, so they have no touch upon their feelings or sensations. Being "consciously fat" is hard to do, because it involves developing a gestalt, a whole awareness of oneself at bodily, emotional and mental levels, but it is certainly worth it to live a full life. The androgyneity is something that you can be aware of and learn to accept or can be something blocked. My mindset has always been founded on great awareness of my sensations and I have long had a philosophical grounding in the andogyneity of the soul, so it is not a stretch for me. Bottom line, the ladies do enjoy it and as long as it doesn't stretch your boundaries too far, you might enjoy it as part of self-acceptance too! :bow:


----------



## elggij (Sep 21, 2006)

I'm 6'4" and 375lbs. I love my bouncy flabby tits; they are the best thing about being fat. My wife says that if I'm gonna play with her tits, she's gonna play with mine. We have lots of fun!


----------



## Buffetbelly (Sep 23, 2006)

I sport the highly desirable hairy back moobs, as depicted in the cartoon above.

I only scored at chance level on the first try, then 10 on the retry on the moob versus boob test. I guess I'm just not that familiar with what skinny girl boobs look like!

Hey i remember chatting with you about Malta --under a different name, I think.


----------



## William (Sep 23, 2006)

Hey Guy

What kind of shirts do you usually wear? Tee-shirt? Casual Button down?

Oxford??

Loose? tight?

William who likes Cotton Twill Casual with buttons







Buffetbelly said:


> I sport the highly desirable hairy back moobs, as depicted in the cartoon above.
> 
> I only scored at chance level on the first try, then 10 on the retry on the moob versus boob test. I guess I'm just not that familiar with what skinny girl boobs look like!
> 
> Hey i remember chatting with you about Malta --under a different name, I think.


----------



## elggij (Sep 23, 2006)

I have not seen the tern "moob" before this thread. If a guy has tits are they "moobs"? and if a gal has tits are they "boobs"?


----------



## Buffetbelly (Sep 24, 2006)

Ding ding ding! That's correct, elggij! 

You now control the board --what is your selection for the next category? Your choices are Hairy Body Parts for 100, Gripes of the Lonely Hearted for 500, or Eating Habits of the Fat and Famous for 300.


----------



## AZ_Wolf (Sep 26, 2006)

*snorque* :shocked:


----------



## JoeD43 (Jun 6, 2007)

If I could figure out how to take just a pic with my web cam I'd post some man boobs lol.


----------



## TCUBOB (Jun 7, 2007)

I gotta admit, this is the thing I hate the most about my body. If there were one thing that I could get rid of immediately, it would be the moobs.


----------



## Tad (Jun 7, 2007)

I was at the pool with my family the other day, and due to a mechanical failure the main pool was shut, only a smaller and shallower kids pool was open. Goofing around with my son, I was swimming underwater in very shallow water, so I was going right along the bottom of the pool, and discovered something: At just the right level, only my 'boobs' brush the bottom of the pool. I didn't realize that they stuck out that far, although it probably has to do somewhat with the way I was swimming, which probably had my chest pushed down some.

Still, it was an odd sensation and discovery.

-Ed


----------



## zonker (Jun 7, 2007)

TCUBOB said:


> I gotta admit, this is the thing I hate the most about my body. If there were one thing that I could get rid of immediately, it would be the moobs.


If you ever find a woman who appreciates them and will let you know she appreciates them, I'm quite certain you will change your tune... Good luck. As noted above, there are women who adore moobs.


----------



## Aireman (Jun 11, 2007)

Heh. I posted mine once on the other thread and got no comments and over 400 downloads..... Really made me wonder who was downloading.


----------



## William (Jun 11, 2007)

Hi 

I see mine all over the place, that is why I did include a face with them. They were primarily stolen by Gay website participants. All men are dogs 

William




Aireman said:


> Heh. I posted mine once on the other thread and got no comments and over 400 downloads..... Really made me wonder who was downloading.


----------



## chubloverUK86 (Jun 11, 2007)

William said:


> Hi
> 
> I see mine all over the place, that is why I did include a face with them. They were primarily stolen by Gay website participants. All men are dogs
> 
> William



Well, being a gay man who likes man boobs I'd love to argue with that, but you're probably right. Having said that though, I don't doubt that there are women who look at gay material in the same manner. 

In fact, it was just the other week when there were pictures in one of the other threads on this board that were confirmed to be of a gay gainer. But it seems like as long as it's harmless innocent women swooning over the pics and not horrible devious gay men, it's alright...  I mean come on, that guy (of whom I know) only posts his pics in gay-oriented places and doesn't hide the fact that he's of the homosexual variety. So it was either a kind-hearted bi-sexual man that found his pic and decided to share it with the ladies here, or a lady who, quite rightly found the images to be attractive and posted the links irrespectively.

I don't think there's any malice intended. People like what they like, and pictures are really just pictures. I agree that stealing and proliferating pictures without people's permission is wrong though.


----------



## butch (Jun 11, 2007)

I concur. My absolute favorite BHM eye candy is an out gay man, and I have indeed seen his picture here in the past. Haven't seen any new photos of him in a while, but I used to have a lot of his pics downloaded to my computer!

I imagine a lot of the FFAs here visit some of the gay chub sites, as do I.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 11, 2007)

Aireman said:


> Heh. I posted mine once on the other thread and got no comments and over 400 downloads..... Really made me wonder who was downloading.




How can you tell it was downloaded?


----------



## boozekeg (Jun 11, 2007)

There are women who like moobs?

<confused>


----------



## chubloverUK86 (Jun 11, 2007)

Well, why not? Really? I mean, what's NOT to like about moobs and boobs?


----------



## pattycake (Jun 11, 2007)

chubloverUK86 said:


> Well, being a gay man who likes man boobs I'd love to argue with that, but you're probably right. Having said that though, I don't doubt that there are women who look at gay material in the same manner.
> 
> In fact, it was just the other week when there were pictures in one of the other threads on this board that were confirmed to be of a gay gainer. But it seems like as long as it's harmless innocent women swooning over the pics and not horrible devious gay men, it's alright...  I mean come on, that guy (of whom I know) only posts his pics in gay-oriented places and doesn't hide the fact that he's of the homosexual variety. So it was either a kind-hearted bi-sexual man that found his pic and decided to share it with the ladies here, or a lady who, quite rightly found the images to be attractive and posted the links irrespectively.
> 
> I don't think there's any malice intended. People like what they like, and pictures are really just pictures. I agree that stealing and proliferating pictures without people's permission is wrong though.



Speaking as a straight female FA, I am indebted to the countless gay gainer/encourager, chub/chaser sites for their sexy pictures and hot, hot fiction. For a long while, it was the only place I could see belly pics at all! 
I would say be flattered that your pic ends up somewhere where it is admired, rather than those, "Urgh, how disgusting is this fat pig?" sites (and there are a few.). Of course, using someone's image without permission isn't right, but it's the internet and that sort of thing will always happen. Most will take your pictuire off if you ask.
Straight men are so weird about other men admiring them. I say, enjoy your gay following (or platonic admiration) and chill!

And Aireman, how could you tell it was downloaded? Me and GEF want to know!


----------



## William (Jun 11, 2007)

Hi Pattycake 

I would not be that offended if a guy complimented my Moobs here, but having my photo stolen and moved to another forum implies that I am part of that community.

Yes I am glad that the forum that my photos were moved to is Fat Accepting and not something like the worst Fat Hate Websites.

William





pattycake said:


> Speaking as a straight female FA, I am indebted to the countless gay gainer/encourager, chub/chaser sites for their sexy pictures and hot, hot fiction. For a long while, it was the only place I could see belly pics at all!
> I would say be flattered that your pic ends up somewhere where it is admired, rather than those, "Urgh, how disgusting is this fat pig?" sites (and there are a few.). Of course, using someone's image without permission isn't right, but it's the internet and that sort of thing will always happen. Most will take your pictuire off if you ask.
> Straight men are so weird about other men admiring them. I say, enjoy your gay following (or platonic admiration) and chill!
> 
> And Aireman, how could you tell it was downloaded? Me and GEF want to know!


----------



## Buffetbelly (Jun 11, 2007)

I have many gay fans and I don't discourage it at all. It's a great ego boost.


----------



## Aireman (Jun 11, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> How can you tell it was downloaded?



Maybe I missunderstood the info..... but in the UserCP section it says how many times a posted pic is downloaded


----------



## one_shy_writer (Jun 12, 2007)

boozekeg said:


> There are women who like moobs?
> 
> <confused>



Well... yeah. They're soft and shapely and when you treat 'em nice it brings your partner pleasure... what's not to like?


----------



## velia (Jun 19, 2007)

elggij said:


> I'm 6'4" and 375lbs. I love my bouncy flabby tits; they are the best thing about being fat. My wife says that if I'm gonna play with her tits, she's gonna play with mine. We have lots of fun!



Amen! Moobs are supremely sexy. :eat2:


----------



## Catalina (Jun 24, 2007)

Yup. 

Big fan here. 

Love 'em.


----------



## Nastya_Loves (Jun 26, 2007)

I like them jijiji... But they must come with a nice big belly!!!!


----------



## zonker (Jun 27, 2007)

Nastya_Loves said:


> I like them jijiji... But they must come with a nice big belly!!!!



Um, resting on the belly? :eat1: :eat1: :eat1:


----------



## Nastya_Loves (Jun 27, 2007)

zonker said:


> Um, resting on the belly? :eat1: :eat1: :eat1:



of course!!! that makes a bhm look more cute and adorable!!! and more squeezable!!! n.n!!!


----------



## ArsonWinters (Jul 12, 2007)

I have moobs, although I'm pretty self-conscious about them


----------



## Rojodi (Jul 12, 2007)

My attempt 

View attachment cap_021.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 12, 2007)

^^^ Nice pic, Roj


----------



## Rojodi (Jul 13, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> ^^^ Nice pic, Roj



Thank you very much 

And here's another one 

View attachment intowel1.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 13, 2007)

Roj, my man, I am directing you over to the man-meat... errrrrrrrrrrrr I mean Gentleman's picture thread on the weight board. Are you game?  

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?p=493782#post493782


----------



## Rojodi (Jul 13, 2007)

I certainly am!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rojodi (Jul 14, 2007)

Here is one from this morning 

View attachment chair3.jpg


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 14, 2007)

man boobs! at first i thought that this site was deriding the man boob, but i think that it's all tongue-in-cheeck. the men submit their own photos. it's pretty cute.

http://www.manboobs.co.uk/


----------



## Aurora1 (Jul 15, 2007)

I love them and I MUST pinch them...cannot resist! (((pinchy pinchy pinchy)))


----------



## Solarbip (Jul 15, 2007)

This thread is fucking HILARIOUS! 


I got probably an A cup too. 


Beautiful nipples though.


----------



## Lady Bella UK (Jul 17, 2007)

I thought it was about time I answered this thread, having seen it every time I have logged in!

Yes please, plenty of chest fat pour moi  

Bella xXx


----------



## Rojodi (Jul 17, 2007)

Lady Bella UK said:


> I thought it was about time I answered this thread, having seen it every time I have logged in!
> 
> Yes please, plenty of chest fat pour moi
> 
> Bella xXx



Give me a few days and I'll send more 

Roger


----------



## imfree (Jul 17, 2007)

.......but, at 420 lbs with HUGE MOOBS, like these, I just HAD to show
off one more time!


----------



## Aurora1 (Jul 17, 2007)

OOOOHHH baby!!!! You know those are ripe for the pinching!!!!!!!


----------



## imfree (Jul 17, 2007)

Aurora1 said:


> OOOOHHH baby!!!! You know those are ripe for the pinching!!!!!!!



Hahaha!!!, Ya' know, the moobs love it when a gal looks upon them and
says something like that!


----------



## Tracy (Jul 19, 2007)

I LOVE THEM :eat2:


----------



## mischel (Jul 19, 2007)

Here's a little update ! 
I added a belly button picture, just because i thought it could be nice *g*.

Furthermore i would be very glad if everybody here could vote for my moobs at http://www.manboobs.co.uk/submissions/latest
I'll post a direct link later on when the administrator there approved my submission.

Have a nice weekend,

Michael


----------



## Wantabelly (Jul 19, 2007)

Super sexy man! Beautiful belly button :smitten: :smitten: :smitten: :smitten: :smitten: xx


----------



## SnapDragon (Jul 26, 2007)

Mischel! You're so SEXY!

8-D~~~ (my attempt at representing drooling)

-SnapDragon.


----------



## ChrisInNH (Jul 26, 2007)

I love my moobs... they're nice and deserve equal time along with the boobs


----------

